# the movie "collapse"



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Is in my opinion a must see.......Seems that this Micheal Rueport fellow has a good head on his shoulders and explained himeself really well.....when he got to the part about wind power and solar i thought to myself, "Oh, thats his angle" but nope....anybody seen this? Thoughts? comments?


----------



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

I was looking up this movie on netflix, and came across a National Geographic documentary, its called National Geographic : Collapse, I would recommend this, although its a hypothetical theory, it discusses the mistakes our society has made that might seal our fate as a national, much like the Romans, Greeks, and British Empire made


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Link???????


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you mean Michael C. Ruppert, author of "Crossing the Rubicon, --the decline of the American Empire at the end of the age of oil??

He states oil production and discovery peaked years ago---noone wanted to tell the investers and stockholdersoops:!! ..so they paid the companies to lie and lie and lie.:ignore:

In an avant-garde soliloquy, investigative journalist Michael Ruppert details his unnerving theories about the inexorable link between energy depletion and the collapse of the economic system that supports the entire industrial world. Helmed by filmmaker Chris Smith (American Movie), Ruppert's monologue explains how the lies and political propaganda fed to Americans by big business will eventually lead to human extinction.

yep, same Michael Ruppert.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

unclebob said:


> Link???????


Will this help?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1503769/


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Turner said:


> I was looking up this movie on netflix, and came across a National Geographic documentary, its called National Geographic : Collapse, I would recommend this, although its a hypothetical theory, it discusses the mistakes our society has made that might seal our fate as a national, much like the Romans, Greeks, and British Empire made


No not this one......although I did see that listed


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Will this help?
> 
> Collapse (2009) - IMDb


Thanks for posting the link.........Yes,this was the PERFECT movie for me to see on the first day of the new year.....

Im seriously going to buy it and make 100 copies and pass them to everyone I know........

Thank you for this stark look at reality.....this was the best film i have seen in awhile if not EVER.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I just finished watching the movie COLLAPSE on NetFlix for the 2nd time.
#1 if he don't lay off the smokes and try to get his health up to par, he won't have to worry about being around for the collapse.

#2 he didn 't mention this but during the great depression, we still had the family farms and almost everyone had a garden in their back yd til after WW2.

#3 his parents both had good government jobs and probably retired with good pensions, he also had good jobs but in the last half on the movie, he said that he's getting the land where he rents ready to grow food, it just got my attention that he still rents, personally, I wouldn't want to be renting during a collapse, you would always have a land lord standing over you.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

My library has both movies. I just requested them.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I looked all over the internet. Netflix doesn't have it, itunes won't let it download, and Amazon has it for 'download rent' but only in the US. My local movie store doesn't have it but my wife works for the local library so is going to try to get it shipped to our location from another one. Hope that works...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> I looked all over the internet. Netflix doesn't have it, itunes won't let it download, and Amazon has it for 'download rent' but only in the US. My local movie store doesn't have it but my wife works for the local library so is going to try to get it shipped to our location from another one. Hope that works...


I found this narrative about 'collapse' on Netflix..

In an avant-garde soliloquy, investigative journalist Michael Ruppert details his unnerving theories about the inexorable link between energy depletion and the collapse of the economic system that supports the entire industrial world. Helmed by filmmaker Chris Smith (American Movie), Ruppert's monologue explains how the lies and political propaganda fed to Americans by big business will eventually lead to human extinction.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> I looked all over the internet. Netflix doesn't have it, itunes won't let it download, and Amazon has it for 'download rent' but only in the US. My local movie store doesn't have it but my wife works for the local library so is going to try to get it shipped to our location from another one. Hope that works...


 something must be wrong with your netflix then because i just got it up on mine again, are you typing Collapse in the search box because when i do, i get six different movies about collapse


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

its definitely there unless they took it off in the last 72 hours......


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I picked up and watched the NG Collapse today. It wasn't bad, but I was hoping for for more of a World Built by Hand sort of flick. Since I got it from the library, the price was right so I can't complain  It's not going to open any eyes here. I hope the other Collapse is better.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I streamed it on Netflix last weekend along with A Crude Awakening: The Oil Crash A Crude Awakening / The Oil Crash. A Crude Awakening had many experts pointing out the same thing. I think it was a better flick because of all the different perspectives. The future looks grim.


----------



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

HI all, I'm trying to revive this thread because I saw Ruppert's Collapse on Netflix last night for the first time (I didn't have any problems watching it- I think it is also on iTunes). It scared me, but I realize that his position is controversial. Has anyone else seen this recently?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mdmdmd said:


> HI all, I'm trying to revive this thread because I saw Ruppert's Collapse on Netflix last night for the first time.....It scared me, but I realize that his position is controversial. Has anyone else seen this recently?


He makes an excellent point - - petroleum moves *everything* in this country (errr...this world).

Not just the supply trucks and their fuel.... their tires, the plastic bottles the food comes in, the plastic wrappers around the loaf of bread, the NH3 fertilizer to grow the fuel - - - - EVERYTHING exists because of the easy supply of petroleum!!!

Life will not cease if oils stops flowing... but it will not be "as easy".


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Parts 1 thru 9

...part # 1


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Sonnyjim said:


> I looked all over the internet. Netflix doesn't have it, itunes won't let it download, and Amazon has it for 'download rent' but only in the US. My local movie store doesn't have it but my wife works for the local library so is going to try to get it shipped to our location from another one. Hope that works...


Don't know if it's this is the right thing or not, :dunno: but it's more like an interview instead of a movie. Nevertheless, I'm watching it right now on youtube. It's about an hour and a half long.


----------

